

How Terms & Conditions legalese should be written - benhoyt
http://octopart.com/legal

======
whatusername
"(iii) deep-link to any portion of Our Website (including, without limitation,
the purchase path for any search services) for any purpose;"

No deep-linking? wow. (Not quite sure how they enforce that rule)

~~~
Tangurena
One could enforce it by looking at the "referer" field in the http headers
(yes, we know that it _should_ be spelled referrer, but it is mispelled that
way in the standard/rfc). If the referrer is from "somewhere else" then they
could redirect the user to the front page.

This is similar to how many websites, such as Wall Street Journal, will let
non-subcribers read an article if the user came in via a Google search
(essentially, if the http-referer field = google, then the subscriber check is
bypassed).

